# Who is your favourite superhero of all time and why?



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 1, 2005)

My personal favourite is Batman..... he's absolutely wicked. Tall, dark, brooding, mysterious... and imperfect. He's a self-made hero... nothing supernatural about him and the only thing (!!) i feel that separates him from normal people is the fact that he is filthy rich... hehe. Other than that- i think he is a character many people can relate to.... because of how human he is... sometimes i feel like I have a "bruce wayne" side... and the moral of the story which is that you can use past experiences in a positive way to help others .......

And my favourite batman would have to be either Michael Keaton or Christian Bale... :eat2:


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 1, 2005)

Sliver Surfer. He is most likely the most powerful of the superheros and he has an intresting backstory.


----------



## zynth (Nov 1, 2005)

Spider-man! Never really into the comics when i was younger but started watching the animated television series, and just got hooked, read about it all online. 

Spider-man/Peter Parker is the greatest superhero, because he is so real, based in a real city, following his life dealing with real problems anyone could relate too in my opinion. He always had cool villans to battle too! Man, I'd give anything to web sling, or crawl up a wall or both! 

Heres looking forward to Spider-Man 3!!!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

The MetaBaron. He's like Batman, but more gadgets, more training, and some extremely odd origin stories.

I've noticed women will pick Batman if given a choice of Superman-Spiderman-Batman. He's got the most money and the coolest car. They all have hot bods, but if any one of them gets iced, Batman's the only one with an estate worth attending the reading of the will for.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 1, 2005)

1. The Flaming Carrot! On a bet, our unknown hero read 5,000 comics in a single day, and warped his mind enough to cause a strange transformation... now believing himself to be the Carrot and nobody else, he launches into a huge panorama of perplexing battle, partying and orgy, in no particular order!

2. Cerebus. OK, he's not exactly a superhero, but then technically, neither is Captain America since he has no superpowers. (Superskills ought to be added to that category though.) Cerebus is more of an antihero, and quite an interesting one until about #200, after which he gets crazy and old and eventually dies.

3. I was going to say I like Mr. Spook from _Tales from the Beanworld_, but he's not much of a hero, given that he only protects a bunch of beans. So I'll just say Big Bertha of _Great Lakes Avengers_ (and all FAs want her to protect them personally).


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 1, 2005)

I _detest_ Batman. He's all like, "look at me, I had a lousy childhood so I have become the perfect human being in every way." EWWW, he's just so... *shudder*  OK, so I'm a _little_ jealous.

I'm much more've a Spiderman kinda guy. I like witty accessible heroes.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## jamie (Nov 1, 2005)

Agatha June from G-force. I remember climbing all over the playground pretending I was on G-force too. I stone a silver bracelet from my granny's drawer and would wear it as a communicator. I still think she is the niftiest superhero chick, even though I haven't seen a G-F cartoon in like..sheesh 24 years.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2005)

Captain Hair:






It was the "unlikely Superhero" name an audience member gave Colin Mochrie in one episode of "Who's Line Is It, Anyway?"


----------



## wtchmel (Nov 1, 2005)

my favorite super hero was Auqaman! He was profiled in the cartoon where alot of super heros worked together( i can't remember the name of it). I just love swimming and water of any kind!!!!,I also loved that he could communicate with the underwater animals.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 2, 2005)

i'd have to go with the green lantern. sort of like batman in that he's just human, he just happens to have a ring that can do just about anything that he wants...i think the key, though, is that HE wills it so. rockin guy.

also the incredible hulk, because he taught me that travelling from town to town under a number of aliases and doing myriad odd-jobs for under the table pay is perfectly fine, and it gives you super strength.

aaron£


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 2, 2005)

all my life, it has been Spider-Man. In the Ultimate run (written by Brian Michael Bendis) I feel like he has been spying on me and took my personality and used it for Peter Parker. But then, I'm sure a lot of Spider-Man fans feel that way. I just relate to him more.

But recently, _Batman Begins_ has sparked my interest in the Batman character. I find it so intriguing that he _is_ Batman, and that the disguise he puts on is Bruce Wayne. When he wakes up in the morning, he's Batman. he has to put on a suit, tie, and a cheesy smile to become Bruce Wayne. When he's out in public during the day at galas, hanging out with the powerful and wealthy, he is Batman pretending to be this complete arrogant asshole named Bruce Wayne.

At least, this is the way he _should_ be portrayed, and _Begins_ is the only one that's gotten it right.

I could write an entire essay on this stuff. I am such a comic book nerd.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm all about Cap'n Crunch. He's so mysterious and goes well for breakfast or dessert. 

View attachment Cap'n Crunch.gif


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 2, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE Batman Begins too- sure beats the horror that was Batman and Robin (though George Clooney in the Bat suit was rather nice:smitten: ) I am rather happy that no one has mentioned Superman yet... 

I have to say that I LOVE the X-men too; the cartoon series was excellent (i watched them all) and the movies haven't been half-bad either. X-men is full of interesting concepts which all have great relevance in the world- and the characters are great too... when i was younger i always wanted to be Rogue because she's a wonderful strong (mostly) woman, with attitude to boot and she was going out with the hottest X-man- none other than Gambit. Heheh. Yes i am a self-confessed superhero geek too, i love it... the ideas of being able to have super powers taps into a part of me that i can't explain..... hehe maybe i should get me one of those radioactive spiders hehehe. 

Any one know any superheroes? If so... I would like to be introduced...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, he's not really a superhero, but I could not get enough of Jarod, "The Pretender." I've always thought that smart is sexy, and being able to assume any identity like that was just the coolest thing ever.

For the same reason, I was crazy about MacGuyver when it was on. 

They both worked for justice, and that's all you need to be a hero.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 2, 2005)

Ned Sonntag said:


>



Where can I find comics for this superhero?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 2, 2005)

Though Batman's supremely boinkable, I gotta go with Space Ghost. Today's Space Ghost.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 2, 2005)

THE TICK! If you have ever seen the show you would know why. It is supremely ridiculous!


----------



## Tad (Nov 2, 2005)

For me it depends on how you are using 'favorite.'

The one that enthralled me through my early teens was Kitty Pryde (she had various code names over the years) of the X-Men comic book. She was bright, technically gifted, and somewhat nerdy and socially awkward--I'm sure I was not the only geek who fell in love with her. Also her 'mutant power' of becoming intangible was interesting, because while it meant she was hard to hurt, it was not something that was obviously useful at stopping bad guys, so she had to think to be effective.

The one I thought was the coolest character was Nightcrawler, again from the X-Men. He was a really good study of monster on the outside, all around great guy on the inside. Plus he always got some of the best lines.

Finally, from a slightly different perspective looking back now, I'd say Mr. Fantastic, of the Fantastic Four. When I was in my comic book days the writing on the book was generally horrible and I had no interest in it, but looking at the character concept now I like the basic idea. He was a scientist who gained the ability to stretch and form his body however he wanted. Again somebody with a neat ability, but not one that is obviously especially powerful, and again he needed to use his brains to figure out how to use his ability effectively. And as an adult, something I'd missed as an innocent teen finally clicked: he can stretch and shape any part of his body however he wants--no wonder the Invisible Woman married him, and now I understand why he is called "Mr. Fantastic!"

-Ed


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2005)

Looney Tunes Superheroes of course!


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2005)

When I was younger, I had an irrational appreciation for and love of Aquaman. I couldn't begin to tell you why because he doesn't really have powers all that fantastic, comparatively speaking. He could communicate with the animals of the sea and use THEIR power, but he had nothing else goin' for him. But maybe that was a draw, now that I think of it. He used something cerebral (so to speak) to take care of business, instead of his hands and his brute force, which a lot of people around me as a kid did. 

Hmmn. I think I might allofasudden have cleared up that mystery for myself!


----------



## curvluver (Nov 2, 2005)

Spider-Man. I always loved the fact that geeky Peter Parker (who I could empathize with), saved the day (some times not using his powers, but using his brain). Since I was the head geek at that time I always imagined myself saving the day when the jocks failed, and winning the hand of the fair maiden.... ahhhh escapist literature....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 2, 2005)

Not really a big superhero fan. I mostly read supernatural comics. I guess my favorite would be Ghost Rider.


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 2, 2005)

nicolethefantastic said:


> My personal favourite is Batman..... he's absolutely wicked. Tall, dark, brooding, mysterious... and imperfect. He's a self-made hero... nothing supernatural about him and the only thing (!!) i feel that separates him from normal people is the fact that he is filthy rich... hehe. Other than that- i think he is a character many people can relate to.... because of how human he is... sometimes i feel like I have a "bruce wayne" side... and the moral of the story which is that you can use past experiences in a positive way to help others .......
> 
> And my favourite batman would have to be either Michael Keaton or Christian Bale... :eat2:




This may be a gay responce, but my favorite all time super hero, is RAGE. Now unless you have watched Queer as Folk, you wont know who he is, but he is a powerful, gay super hero. And he looks like Brian *drool*


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Nov 2, 2005)

I like so many of them, but offhand I'd have to pick Batman.

I love Batman because he's crazy. Super crazy.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm just glad nobody's said, "MY SUPERHERO IS JESUS!" The idea of the central figure in a major world religion running around in cape and tights is not a comfortable thought, I kid you not...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 2, 2005)

Fricka fracka, fire cracker, siss boom bah - 
Bugs Bunny, Bugs Bunny, RAH RAH RAH!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 2, 2005)

Underdog, no contest!! Everybody loves the underdog especially Sweet Polly-Purebred!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2005)

Growing up, my faves were Batman (I liked the Green Lantern, too), Superman, Wonder Woman, Batgirl, Spiderman, Thor and The Incredible Hulk. I still like them all, and more, and as with many things that I enjoy, it's hard to pick just one favorite.


----------



## Durin (Nov 3, 2005)

Cutter Blood of Ten Chiefs

Check out Elfquest.com.


----------



## Durin (Nov 3, 2005)

or

Asterix 

Gaulish warrior fights the might of the Roman Empire aided my his Druid's magic potion. 

http://gb.asterix.com/index.html


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Asterix is not a superhero. He's a post-modern Everyman.


----------



## wtchmel (Nov 4, 2005)

BigCutieViolet said:


> This may be a gay responce, but my favorite all time super hero, is RAGE. Now unless you have watched Queer as Folk, you wont know who he is, but he is a powerful, gay super hero. And he looks like Brian *drool*




love that superhero!! Bummed the show is over


----------



## Moonchild (Nov 4, 2005)

Really Really Big Man.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 4, 2005)

When my brother and I was kids, we made up Fat Man, a joke of Bat Man, the best thing with Fat Man was that he would sit on the crooks and fed them Custard till the police arrived. He had a door warping ray to enable him to get in and out of doors and spaces that had become to small for his huge size.

BWL


----------



## Moonchild (Nov 4, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> When my brother and I was kids, we made up Fat Man, a joke of Bat Man, the best thing with Fat Man was that he would sit on the crooks and fed them Custard till the police arrived. He had a door warping ray to enable him to get in and out of doors and spaces that had become to small for his huge size.
> 
> BWL



Ever watch Freakazoid? They had one or two episodes with a "Fatman and the Boy Blubber" segment.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 4, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> When my brother and I was kids, we made up Fat Man, a joke of Bat Man, the best thing with Fat Man was that he would sit on the crooks and fed them Custard till the police arrived. He had a door warping ray to enable him to get in and out of doors and spaces that had become to small for his huge size.
> 
> BWL




F**king hard_core_


btw, Fatlane, What about Obelix?


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Nov 4, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> Ever watch Freakazoid? They had one or two episodes with a "Fatman and the Boy Blubber" segment.





I loved Freakazoid.


Another favorite is Barry Ween, Boy Genius.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> F**king hard_core_
> 
> 
> btw, Fatlane, What about Obelix?




OK, Obelix is a superhero. He's got an origin story and everything.

But I still like Metabaron better.


----------



## keith (Nov 5, 2005)

I gotta go with the beast from the x-men. brains and brawn with a profoundly sensitive nature all the while struggling to come to terms with his appearance and the world he fights to protect that shuns him for it.


----------



## vix (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm an avid reader of a set of vampire novels called "the Dark Hunters" (yes I know I'm sad) but every new one that comes out becomes my new hero, (hubba hubba).

Maybe there are some things better kept to yourself:doh:


----------



## Rota (Nov 5, 2005)

I've always been partial to Wonder Woman. I think I like her more as a concept, because I've never really cottoned up to the various versions of her that have been trotted out by DC Comics. Have you seen Promethea, of America's Best Comics? That's more like what *should* have been done with Wonder Woman, to my mind.
Plus, there's her pal, Etta Candy... 

ps -- here's my idea of what WW should look like... =) 

View attachment WNDRGALsm.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 5, 2005)

I do not know if he'd be considered an super hero or not, but I've always been into The Green Hornet....from the old 60s TV show. Always thought that big tricked out black Imperial he cruised in was way cool. 

View attachment GHBB.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

I loved Linda Carter as Wonder Woman. (Now playing "Brick House")


----------



## Fat Matt (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd have to go with Spider-man He's just an average kid, gets picked on at school, has trouble with girls, he's quite shy etc. But then he gets blessed with these amazing powers. Quite a lot of the time the super hero is someone like Bruce Wayne, they have it all. What I like about Spider-man is that he's easy to relate to.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally, I identify with Professor X the most...


----------



## Fat Matt (Nov 5, 2005)

You can read minds? Ahhhh, run away!!!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 6, 2005)

Who can forget "Captain Nice".

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/amasoni2002/shl/originals/captain_nice_(1967).htm

or Gene Deitch's "Tom Terrific"
http://www.toonopedia.com/terrific.htm

Compared to them Batman and Spidey are just pretenders....


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 6, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Always thought that big tricked out black Imperial he cruised in was way cool.


Nice work by George Barris King of the Kustomizers. He was always my hero. Bruce Lee's first role was as Kato. Very original for the time.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 11, 2005)

No votes for the Ponderous Woman? Well, I won't vote for her (the original or the new one!) since it's my character, and that would be shameless self promotion...


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 11, 2005)

...actually, my favorite "heroes" aren't that super... it's Francine & Katchoo from "Strangers in Paradise" by Terry Moore...

THAT would make a cool animated show!

fg33


----------



## Obesus (Nov 11, 2005)

....from "The Invisibles"....just the coolest dude......


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Nov 11, 2005)

Batman and Superman are overrated.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are my superheroes:

1. Thor
2. He-Man
3. Optimus Prime
4. Voltron
5. Colossus
6. Nightcrawler
7. Blade
8. Rayden
9. Bugs Bunny


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Nov 12, 2005)

fatgirl33 said:


> Francine & Katchoo from "Strangers in Paradise" by Terry Moore...


_Strangers In Paradise_ is a wonderful book, one I think everyone here will enjoy.

I'm a big fan of Harvey Pekar. His stuff is great, it introduced me to the world of autobiographical comics.

But the book I want to recommend to everyone is...

_True Story, Swear To God_ by Tom Beland. It's a romance comic about this guy from California who meets this girl from Puerto Rico at Walt Disney World in Florida. Here's a link to the website of the book's publisher, where you can find out more. I'm a big fan of Tom Beland's ("big" both in terms of enthusiasm _and_ size :shocked: ), and I've had the pleasure of meeting him at a convention; he's a genuinely nice guy, and his stuff is great. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 5, 2006)

Spider-Man


----------



## Mini (Mar 5, 2006)

Wolverine. He's insane, he's Canadian, and he's unfuckingstoppable. 

Well, unless he's fighting Magneto, or the Hulk, or, well, lots of other people.

But he's still badass.

And while I'm thinking of him, I also like The Punisher. Again, insane, but he kills the right people for the right reasons. Go vigilantism!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 5, 2006)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer, because a) Joss Whedon is a friggin' genius, b) she's very HUMAN and evolves from a ditzy high school girl to a young woman with way too many personal and "professional" responsibilities on her and has to make morally difficult choices, including killing her sweetie to save the world, c) she makes horrible mistakes but ends up redeeming herself, d) she can't do it alone and relies on her Scooby Gang to help and e) she's beautiful and badass and I wish I could be just like her.  Oh and again, Joss Whedon is a genius. He manages to create characters that resonate and feel very real, even while in unreal, unbelievable circumstances. The worlds he's created (Buffy and Firefly) have the same themes running through them as ours -- loyalty, jealousy, love, redemption, friendship, responsibility, etc -- and he manages to weave them into his storylines. So yes, while Buffy IS a superhero, she's also very very human.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2006)

( I don't remember this thread... )

Firstly, let me join the chorus of people and say SPIDERMAN!!!
And also Wolverine....
"I'm the best at what I do, but what I do isn't very nice."

And lastly, Raphael of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 5, 2006)

Mr. T.


He counts, fool.


----------



## mejix (Mar 5, 2006)

i posted this list of my favorite superheroes on that mount rushmore thread a while back: 


astroboy
speedracer (always "meteoro" for me)
that giant robot that was friends with the kid, a japanese cartoon from the sixties. can't remember his name.
of course batman and superman
the legion of superheroes (drawn by mike grell)
fantomas
the phantom
steve austin

i still can't remember the name of the giant robot that was friends with the kid. last year i saw a huge model at a store that sells vintage clothing and it was like seeing a visitor from a previous life.


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 5, 2006)

The Punisher. No, wait. Can't call him that. He's a villian. Guess i'l choose Spider-Man.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 6, 2006)

While we're on the subject of superheroes...
Check out Superdickery.com
Where you can see that Superman is a d!ck, and batman and robin really, really,aren't gay, it just LOOKS that way.

http://www.superdickery.com

-Rusty


----------



## missaf (Mar 6, 2006)

As a kid, I was all about DC Comics. If anyone mentioned a Marvel hero, I'd go on the defensive and be ready to get into a fist fight. I was that into my comics! My friends and I played DC Heroes at school, at lunch, on the weekends, every chance we could get. I lived for my monthly DELIVERED issues of Justice League International (I started with #11). I made weekly trips to the comic shop to research back issues and catch up on Green Lantern's history-- and my all time favorite, Batman. In two Graphic Novels, "The Killing Joke" and one (I can't remember the name), you really got the feel of what drives Batman, and why he is who he is. The latest movie got it right. He is the Bat, he's not Bruce Wayne. Bruce Wayne pays the bills, but Batman gave up everything in order to be who he is. You see that too, in Batman Beyond. 

In High School, I lightened up and purchased the very first Marvel Foil Covers for Daredevil. I got in on those because they talked about the history of the hero. Rather than spending $$$ on learning who he was, I spent $3.00 each. They were well worth it, because I found another hero who was tortured in life, and was becoming a vigilante. Despite its downfalls, Ben Affleck did a great job brining him to life. He was everything I had hoped for. 

Later on, one of my closest BHM friends had an interview with Image Comics, and after being in their studios and seeing their attitudes, I really couldn't get into their books much. I tried, they were just a little too edgy for me,a nd it flavored their heroes too much for me.

Sorry for the long post! I'll go back to lurking.


----------



## leighcy (Mar 6, 2006)

Superman. Just because. 

Although, if we can count Buffy, then I agree with Miss Vickie.


----------



## Frank Castle (Mar 6, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> While we're on the subject of superheroes...
> Check out Superdickery.com
> Where you can see that Superman is a d!ck, and batman and robin really, really,aren't gay, it just LOOKS that way.
> 
> ...


Rusty, do you go to the message board pro wrestling by any chance?


----------



## shy guy (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh this is easy Spider-Man(1),BATMAN(2),Wolverine(3),The Thing(4),The Flash(5),Captain America(6),Ice-Man(7),Captain Marvel(8),HellBoy(9),Plastic-Man...and thats it ...later


----------



## UberAris (Mar 6, 2006)

Spawn, hands down


----------



## mango (Mar 6, 2006)

*FLASH... Aaa ahhh... Saviour of the Universe! *

 

View attachment FlashGordon_comp.jpg


----------



## Caine (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, all these heroes and heroines are very lovely and all but my Favorite hero is from a book most people have never heard of, His name is Caine and he rocks! No powers, no special abilitiesand saves the frickin world from a descrutive god. 
What I like so much about him is this: He thinks and does, he never really lies about what hes gonna do but he has a wicked dark nature which he always brings out and a savage ferocity for killing, Theres too much about him that I could talk about, what he boils downto is how he acts and who is that is so incredible about him.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 6, 2006)

Though not technically a super-hero, Little Lotta still had super strength. Here's a pic of her in a fatter moment.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment 5537.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd add Superman into the equation, too.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment 73b1.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Mar 6, 2006)

Nightwing and the Oracle for me.

My boyfriend says "Freakazoid and Earthworm Jim...and Plastic Man"


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm gonna vote Nicole the Fantastic


sounds like a superhero name



that or Sea Man


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 6, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Nightwing and the Oracle for me.
> 
> My boyfriend says "Freakazoid and Earthworm Jim...and Plastic Man"



Your boyfriend's a keeper.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 7, 2006)

I almost forgot about Freakazoid! awesome cartoon


----------



## herin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm partial to Super Grover


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Mar 7, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I'm gonna vote Nicole the Fantastic
> 
> 
> sounds like a superhero name
> ...



Is it too late to change my vote... Sea Man sounds like an interesting superhero, what pray tell are his superpowers?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2006)

I STILL vote Curly. 

Who else would have been able to stand up to Moe's tewwible powers? And with such class.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 8, 2006)

Wonder Woman

Why: Really cool costume with pointy breast things; Awesome jewelery accessories (headband, necklace and bracelets), Her very own lasso (she gets to use to make people tell the truth) , she has an invisible jet that she is the pilot of, she has some really kick ass high heel boots as well.

Overall...she is just hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Turin (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Super Chicken...

View attachment sc-head-sm.gif



When you find yourself in danger,
When you're threatened by a stranger,
When it looks like you will take a lickin',
(puk, puk, puk, puk)
There is someone waiting,
Who will hurry up and rescue you,
just Call for Super Chicken!
(puk, ack!)
Fred, if you're afraid you'll have to overlook it,
Besides you knew the job was dangerous when you took it
(puk, ack!)
He will drink his super sauce
And throw the bad guys for a loss
And he will bring them in alive and kickin'
(puk, puk, puk, puk)
There is one thing you should learn
When there is no one else to turn to
Call for Super Chicken!
(puk, puk, puk, puk)
Call for Super Chicken!
(puk, ack!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

*LOL* Super Chicken!


----------



## mejix (Mar 9, 2006)

for some reason that reminded me of *captain caveman *and next to the captain caveman neuron in my brain there was *hong kong phooey*!


----------



## rsoxrule (Mar 12, 2006)

10- Hong Kong Phooey (because you ALWAYS mimic-ed him in the karate pose)

9- The Wonder Twins & Gleek (they could turn into ANYTHING THEY WANTED TO and always picked an "eagle and a bucket of water")

8- Underdog - His shoes were always shiny

7- Grape Ape, Grape Ape - it was cool that he said his name twice

6- VISION (Avengers) - imagine having his powers in high school next to the girl's showers!

5- WOLVERINE (X-Men) - went to work everyday and NEVER had to shave

4- IRON MAN - because you could dream it could be YOU........you just needed the suit.

3- SPIDERMAN - tell the truth..........who didn't try putting a spider in front of the microwave?????

2- THE HULK - the second most hilarious thing in comics was that he would grow 5 times his size.........and his pants would still fit.......I must confess if I had 5 WHOPPERS.........mine wouldn't!!!

1- Sorry, folks CURT SCHILLING ............. hey, I'm not RSOXRULE for nothing...............


P.S. The funniest thing for me was "What the hell was the purpose of Wonder Woman's invisible plane.........if you could see her flying across the sky in it?"


Thanks for the post.........The Captain Caveman reference was just TOO FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm glad UberAris mentioned Spawn, I forgot all about him. He would be my all time favourite hero. His darkness makes Batman look like an angel. 

After him, it would be my fellow Canuckian, Wolverine, who as Mini mentioned is insane and unfuckingstoppable except by Magneto. If anyone beats him, well, he just gets up again and keeps getting tossed around until the other X-men do something. 

I really liked the portrayal of Batman in Batman Begins. And I also like Spiderman.

And the Beast.


----------

